# CA GLue for Finishing



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I have recently incorporated CA as the finish for all my pens. I am new at both penturning and CA Glue. I have been using the thin Titebond CA Glue. I first get my pen the way I like it and then apply a coating of CA GLue as the lathe spins at low rpms. My problem is an applicator. I have been using Q-tips to apply the Glue. The thin sets up so quick that you have to work fast.

From here on out is where I tend to find the hardest part of sanding and getting that perfect finish. I have done an Antler and two woods with this finish. They were all beautiful, but man it was work from the time you apply CA. Is practice what I need? Is there a better way to do this type of finish?

Thanks to all.


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

I know a another knife maker who does the CA glue finsh on some of his handles. He adds a few layers of ca and the with his finder adds be bonder and evens out the glue. He lets it dry the sands to a 12 grit. I havn't tried it yet so experiment on a junk piece first.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I use a paper towel with the lathe spinning. Get you some nitrile latex gloves. The CA don't stick to it as bad

Here is a good video


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I apply the CA like Bobby. Dont be afraid to get it on you. I also use medium rather than thin.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I use a tip I found on the 'net.. Save those little baggies that pen parts come in. Take one of the little ones and stick a finger in it...dab a little CA on the baggie and apply like you said at low RPM.. CA don't seem to soak thru the baggie... just .02

edit...Oh...and I use the thick CA...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> I use a tip I found on the 'net.. Save those little baggies that pen parts come in. Take one of the little ones and stick a finger in it...dab a little CA on the baggie and apply like you said at low RPM.. CA don't seem to soak thru the baggie... just .02
> 
> edit...Oh...and I use the thick CA...


I had forgot about the baggie thing. Man I need to get my shop going instead of working on the house.:rotfl:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby's video clip reminded me.. If you aint tried that OneStep finish, you're missing something. Works super on acrylics..just sand to 600 then use One Step.. Really gives a glass finish to acrylics and no more steps necessary.. Aint tried it on wood yet, but think I will give it a shot. It's a little expensive, but a little bit goes a long way...


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. The little baggie and thicker CA sound like the thing I need to know.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I used to use the little foam brushes that are very inexpensive. It hardens on the end but I then cut that off and use another new end and etc. It worked but sure there are better ways such as above. I really like CA finish because it also hardens in the wood when soaking in. I used the thin first to let it saturate in the wood then used the medium. Long lasting finish.


----------

